# Juwelierskunst – wird beim Anlegen gebunden ist doch sofort Seelengebunden ;-(



## Premker (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo freunde der Juwelierskunst,

ich habe jetzt mit meinem Char endlich ein Schmuckstück erstellen können mit Itemlevel 200, also so ein dunkelblaues, und will das einem anderen meiner Charts per Post senden. Und obwohl im Herstellungsdialogfenster "Wird beim Aufheben gebunden" steht, sind die Schmuckstücke, hier ein Rubinhase und eine Saphireule sofort nach der Herstellung Seelengebunden. Somit kann ich sie nicht weiterverkaufen oder einem meiner anderen Charts senden.
Ist das jetzt ein Bug oder was??? Muss ich Blizzard eine Meldung schreiben?
Habe zwei Tage nach Titanerz und den anderen Zutaten gefarmt und ihr wisst sicher, wie nervig so was ist und am Ende hat sich das nicht wirklich gelohnt ...

Habt ihr da eine Erklärung für mich? Ich bin jetzt seit 7 Monaten bei WoW. Ich weiß jetzt nicht weiter!

Beste Grüße
Premker


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Juli 2014)

Wenn es heißt: "Wird beim Aufheben gebunden" ist das Item sofort nach dem Herstellen an den Char gebunden.
http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/Ruestung/Verschiedenes/Figur-Rubinhase-42341
http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/Ruestung/Verschiedenes/Figur-Saphireule-42413

Das sind die 2 genannten Items. Diese können eh nur von Juwelieren getragen werden, daher sind sie auch direkt BoP.

Kein Bug, ganz normales Spielverhalten


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Juli 2014)

Premker schrieb:


> Habt ihr da eine Erklärung für mich? Ich bin jetzt seit 7 Monaten bei WoW. Ich weiß jetzt nicht weiter!
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Premker


Wie schon geschrieben wurde, ist das so richtig. Weiterschicken kannst du nur Sachen die erst beim Anlegen gebunden sind, oder Account gebundene Gegenstände die man immer wieder an andere Chars verschicken kann, wenn diese für den aktuellen Char zu klein geworden sind, du aber noch einen neu angefangenen Char hast. 
Noch eine andere Variante ist z. B. einmalig anlegbar, was bedeutet dieser Gegenstand kann nicht zwei mal angelegt werden, wie bei zwei identischen Ringen. 
Oder wenn generell nur einmalig da steht, darfst du den Gegenstand noch nicht mal im Iventar, Bank usw. zweimal haben. Darauf solltest du achten.


----------



## Premker (9. Juli 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten! 
WoW ist eine komplexe und verwirrende Welt.
Der kleine Unterschied von Anlegen und Aufhebenl. Immer wieder tricky dies ganze Spiel (;-))
BoP, alles klar ...


Schönen Tag noch
Premier


----------



## Tikume (9. Juli 2014)

Handwerk ist in Wow vor allem nicht dafür gedacht, dass man mit anderen Spielern handelt


----------

